# New LD in the House



## cambo1000 (Aug 13, 2004)

Greetings all!  

I stumbled across this forum recently while looking for reviews of Full Sail, which was very helpful I might add.

Name is Camron, living the Dallas/Fort Worth area, Texas (Irving actually for those of you that know and care)
I'm currently the lead light designer for my church of 3500, as well as doing everything else technical around the church.
I started running sound for the youth dept. when I was in 6 grade volunteer, worked my way up, and finally got hired on full time on staff earlier this year. 
During those years, I've gotten a lot of experience in design, install, running, and support of the entire AV field. I've designed and installed several complete audio, lighting, and video installations in multiple rooms. 
In our main sanctuary, we are running Clair Bros amps, a Paragon II with racks of your expected goodies and patchbays...blah blah balh...fun stuff!
ETC Expression 250 console (darn you only 24 subs!)
Full video rack consisting of stuff I know we need but have no idea what it is off the top of my head.
I've done many plays and concerts and shows here, all stretching my creative limits on how to entertain and impress on a limited budget and limited gear resources. 
My real passion is lighting although I tend to know all three areas fairly well. 
I love to help people, and solve problems so if I can help out this community in any way let me know. 
k thx bye


----------



## dust4sound (Aug 15, 2004)

hey its great to have another techie in the DFW area. I'm in Denton.
Got my introduction to AV in 7th grade at church and took over with one of my friends. I do sound mainly, but I also do video and lighting.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi cambo100,

I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the CB community! Many people here started out doing tech in churches. I know I did. Like dust4sound, it was in 7th grade too!! Looks like you've got a pretty diverse technical backround! Hope to see you around the forums often!

-dvsDave


----------

